# unsuccessful siamese fighter breeding



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

This is my fifth attempt at breeding my siamese fighters. I've had problems like nonstop diseases attacking my tanks and I had to buy a whole new tank and start over. So I've got four siamese fighters 3 male and 1 female. The male and female are crowntails , the other two males are veil tails. I got no gravel in the tank and I clean it once a week. Any tips or suggestions?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Are they all in one tank? If so you need to seperate bettas to each own tank, and must be primed for breedings. Bettas naturally fight each other to the death so need to be seperated.

We have a betta forum that you might be interested in reading.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Susan is right you have to condition the fish.Bettas are natural fighters and breeding them can be a challenge.We have a sticky here on the proper conditioning and setup of spawn tanks.Read through that.Perhaps that will alleviate some of the problems you are having.


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

yea and def donnt use gravel in spawning tank just the tank low water kevek a leaf or something 2 help with bubblenest (leaf not necesaary0) a heater places for female 2 hide and nooooo filter


----------

